# Slow responder to stims....age related?



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi, has anyone had issues with slow response & reduction in egg numbers with age (I'm nearly 40)? I did the first of 10 stim cycles 5 years ago & I'm on day 17 of stim this cycle & they are just not growing & the number of follies are much less. Thanks


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sienna - I really dont know, I guess this would be a question for your clinic. I can see you have done a lot of cycles, definitely worth getting some answers. Best of luck. x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I noticed it yes.  On my first cycle when I was 35, I got 9 eggs.  I had my second cycle at 39 and got 4 eggs.

I did have to stimm for a long time on both cycles, as I wasn't responding very well.

X


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

How many eggs did you end up with Stacey? From your tag, it looks like you got pregnant? Congrats! I'm so worried about the collection as I only have a few & my quality is so terrible anyway so with so few numbers, I don't think I have a chance.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I ended up with two that fertilised.  They were grade 1 & 2.  With such a low number I really thought I was wasting my time and was actually going to cancel the cycle.

It did work and my first scan showed twins.  I ended up having another boy.

X


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats, that's great to hear. I never get many fertilised, usually 1 in 8, so starting with only 3 worries me. I know it's time to give up


----------

